# Best place to buy vst basket and naked PF



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

I seem to only find vst baskets on international sellers on eBay and I see the naked porter filters can vary.

Any recommendations where to buy them?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee hit, has bean


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks they have a vst. What's the difference between ridged and ridgeless ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

One has a ridge....

The ridged ones lock in place much more firmly so if you swap a lot ridgeless might be better.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Ha ha!! I wondered if the fit was the reason.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, Has Bean stock them.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!!

Ordered the vst via hasbean and nk PF from happy donkey.

Now just a 58.35 tamper to go


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GaryG said:


> Now just a 58.35 tamper to go


will get back to you later about that


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks coffee chap!!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you know what basket Happy Donkey throw in with the naked PF? Also, how does it compare with the Rancilio naked PF from coffeehit?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Basket is 21g and not sure how they compare


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

The stock triple basket that comes with the Rancilio bottomless pf is about the same size. If you're used to precision baskets, toss it in a drawer and replace it with a VST or similar. Personally, I'd recommend tossing it in a drawer no matter....and using whatever double bbasket you're already comfortable with. Then the only difference will be that you can watch the extraction from the bottom to diagnose any problems (and a minimal loss of smoothness in the shot mouthfeel from the bottomless)...ie, you may not have to change anything in your technique.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I still use the stock double basket. It comes in for a bit of (I think overdone) criticism, but I've had some sensational shots out of it. I'm thinking of trying out one of the 18g LM baskets (non-Strada/VST) to give a bit more headroom, though. I already have the 7g LM since the single Rancilio one is, well, hopeless.

Debating a naked, but TBH I think I'll plump for a PID first.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

A PID is very useful for Silvia... A naked portafilter is very useful for diagnosing your own distribution and tamping technique (mainly)... would definitely recommend both if you can swing it


----------

